# .308



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

Well you see I will be 16 on 8-27 and I plan on getting a job .. I would like to save up enough money to give to my dad, to go out and get me a 308. I like Ruger but is there any suggestions on who all of you think makes a great shooting .308 :thumb:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Savage

huntin1


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Savage


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Best value out there is Savage.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

I shoot a ruger M77 .308 and love it. It has never let me down. Personally, I hold dead middle of the chest, behind the shoulder on any deer under 300 yds with 165 gr bullets. Dead deer. Over that distance I tend to hold off for a closer shot, but have hit 4 inch bulls at over 400 on the range. It's a great caliber. Brand name and style is up to you. Good luck and Happy Hunting.


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

You may want to look at a Tikka rifle in .308 too.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

308 is an excellent choice for an all purpose medium game round. As for the rifle, that is very subjective.

Savages are accurate & fairly inexpensive, but are about as pleasing to the eye as a 2x4, and handle about as well. I've seen & shot Savages that had such a sharp edge on the top of the plastic stock (no they aren't "synthetic") that it had to be sanded off so it didn't cut the cheek...

Ruger M77s look good and are well built & thought out, but I never owned one from which I could get better than mediocre accuracy. I understand that the Hawkeye M77 is an improvement, but it sure isn't worth the cost of a new rifle for me to find out. I've also had poor customer service experiences with Ruger.

As far as I'm concerned, save a bit and get either a Tikka or Remington 700. I have a safe full of superb 700's as well as a few Tikkas. 700's are the gold standard against which all others are judged, every Tikka I've ever owned shot MOA or better and had a 3-3.5 pound excellent trigger out of the box...

I have a Weatherby Accu Mark in 257 Weatherby that is very accurate, but with a $1600 price tag cannot consistently print tighter groups than most of my Remington 700's that didn't cost half as much.

My Remington 700 308 work rifle will shoot ragged one hole groups at 100 yards as long as I care to lay behind and send rounds downrange...


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

First of all, what is your budget? Second of all, to get the most consistency/accuracy, and if you are serious about it, you'll have to test variety of MATCH ammunition, and this ammo is not exactly cheap. So one thing leads to another. If you just want to punch paper and hunt deer, then I suppose it doesn't matter.
On a budget, Savage is a great option so is Remington and Howa. Tikka and Sako, definitely yes. To step up, Whetherby, AI, and custom made guns. Third, and again, if you are serious about it, a good glass is just as important - Leupold, Nikon, etc. That adds to an overall price tag. 
Remember that success on the field consists of three things: good hardware (rifle/scope/ammo combination), knowledge, and skills. Have to have all three... if you are serious about it 

Good luck.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks guys for the advice. Sorry I have'nt replied as soon as I would have liked too. Been pretty busy. As for price range I will save as much as I need for any period of time... and I'm pretty sure that my dad will help out... I have heard nothing but good things from whetherby's and savage I've just never shotten them... thanks again! rex :beer:


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I shoot Ruger's myself but the Savage is a good value.As other said the basic versions aren't pretty but the Classic is another story.The new Winchester model 70's are very nice to.


----------

